# WARNING Kenmore/Frigidaire range model 790.96613409 FIRE HAZARD



## alfredtgator (Sep 10, 2011)

The other day we joined what we never knew was a large group and had a fire in our Kenmore/Frigidaire, Range, caused by the electronic clock/timer, oven control.
I am passing along this information in hopes that it may help avert loss of life in a catastrophic, preventable fire.
This Kenmore tagged range was built by Frigidaire for Sears and is model number 790.96613409.
I loved this range and it cost us a lot of money. In fact I have been a Sears guy for 50 years!
Our ordeal began when the Kenmore Range's electronic panel (with oven and clock/timer controls) shorted out suddenly in it's insides and then burst into flames!
There was lots of smoke and a shower of sparks spraying up the wall behind and above the range, within the several long seconds it took for the houses main circuit breaker panel to trip off the ranges electricity! This was incredibly terrifying and you might imagine my ( I will be polite ) SURPRISE, to research the internet about the burnt to a crisp clock/timer oven control, only to discover that there have been an incredible number of these fires for several years and all over the country! AND the replacement timer control offered by Sears, still to this day...is...none other ...than part number 316418702, made by the company called ( now get this ) "SPITFIRE Controls Inc. This name couldn't have described my experience with this product any better. Paul Bond


----------



## ozman1 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi I've got a frigidaire smooth top Model Plef398ccc that did the exact same thing last nite. I called frigidaire and what a joke. They want me to get it diagnoised at my exspense so they know why there was a fire. Not going to happen, I filed a complaint with cpsc 1-800-638-2772 frigidaire customer support stinks. I have 4 frigidaire kitchen appliances but not for long.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

On your Frigidaire branded range there was a safety recall-depending on serial #... If you want to pursue this; your best course of action is to; have an authorized Frig' servicer document the problem and then you get in touch with their [Frig'] cust relations [bypass the service operators-they're just programed to say=No!]...w/o going that route you're just left with moral outrage.


----------



## ozman1 (Dec 8, 2011)

They are sending the parts for the recall, but they said those parts probably had nothing to do with the fire. So when the parts arrive the service guy will come and put them in, and i will have him document the cause. And you're right about the outrage.


----------

